
Yanosuke Hirai - vezycash
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yanosuke_Hirai
======
vezycash
“Hirai was a man with a strict sense of responsibility. He was strongly
convinced that an engineer must take responsibility for the whole chain of
consequences of his decisions.

And that mere compliance with the letter of the law or regulations would not
provide him a reasonable excuse.”

